# My Dasher.



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

*My 1981 VW Dasher Wagon. (this will soon be a build thread.)*

Figured I was talking about it, some of you might actually want to see it. 

1981 Dasher Wagon Diesel. $250 is what I gave for it. 










































Finished up a couple of minor mods today. Big stuff coming later. 


























Yeah, she certainly needs to come down a couple of inches lol. I also have some 4x100 BMW mesh wheels to stick on her once I get everything cleaned up and painted.


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice car, I had such a basic version 1.5 l D in yellow in the 80's. Very economical in consumption. The longest trip I did with that car was from Padua, near Venice, Italy, to Crete, Greece, and back. About 3000 miles and no problem:thumbup:

With kind regards, Fabio


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome car and good buy. Love them peeper's you added :]


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. Currently I'm looking to bring her down a couple inches (looks like chopping coils is about the only really reasonable way to do it . But I'm thinking about doing the Mk1 golf mob on the front since it's really only shortening the strut tube and putting on the top perch. That doesn't sound too bad.

I'm not really getting much of any information in the way of doing the back that's consistent. Rumor has it that rabbit springs will work in the back with a shortened shock, I guess I could always try and see.

I'm thinking the outrs need to be tinted yellow as well


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

This is a googletranslation of a similar topic in Grmany, hope it helps...

Hello!

Does anyone know how I trade my 32, Year 77 can lower the ride height facelift?
've Heard that most of the springs to fit Audi 80 Type 81st
But how do things stand with a TÜV-registration special and does anyone know how long has this spring already - because of the H-loss?

Thank you!

MfG

passat32gls
passat32gls
Look back often

*
Posts: 120
Joined: Mon 14 Sep 2009, 16:14
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
14th of uncle-howdy »Mon Sep 2009, 16:56

yes the feathers fit the audi. Who do you "only" 40mm down kannste also want to take the front of 32b. hangs the rear anyway so the ass down the need do nothing since.

as the h besprichste looks best with your tüv auditor. as the opinions go pretty far apart.
passat 32 bj78
passat 32b bj88
passat 35i bj92
passat 3b bj98

uncle-howdy
Habitue

*
Posts: 539
Joined: Tue 22 Apr 2008, 12:32
Country:
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
14th of passat32gls »Mon Sep 2009, 18:34

Ah, great, thank you in advance!

But it's not that I need for the 32b-feathers other shocks?
Well, but 40mm is probably not enough anyway!
Do you know how deep you'd have to go around, that it is visually as deep as the back?
How deep it is because the springs from Audi maximum? What I've seen is so at 60mm, but the manufacturer of NEM I do not know!
From what Tierferlegung recommend actually shock absorber, from 50mm?

Thank you!

Greeting

passat32gls
passat32gls
Look back often

*
Posts: 120
Joined: Mon 14 Sep 2009, 16:14
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
14th of D-Marks »Mon Sep 2009, 20:03

passat32gls wrote:
Hello!

Does anyone know how I trade my 32, Year 77 can lower the ride height facelift?
've Heard that most of the springs to fit Audi 80 Type 81st
But how do things stand with a TÜV-registration special and does anyone know how long has this spring already - because of the H-loss?

Thank you!

MfG

passat32gls


Hello!

I will not now be unpopular, and even have a "modified" 32er, but:

On the one hand I hold my car for historical value (H-plates) and on the other hand I do not agree with his historically correct appearance ... that does not fit together for me

Well, today the falling back of the 32ers look is unusual, for driving behavior, but this is not a hindrance.
I am always amazed at the quality of my suspension 32er facelift GLS - despite standard springs and dampers, as well as the blades 155er tires.
I must confess to have installed because of the upcoming trailer operation back stronger (Passat)-springs:

Passat meeting 003.jpg (35.41 KiB) viewed 52 times


The regulatory trend is already increasingly toward original equipment.

Despite nothing more:

Of course, when using 32B or Audi 80 front springs to use a strut and an upper spring plate for tapered springs.
As far as I can judge from hearsay, the damper should be adjusted accordingly from a lowering of> 40mm.

Regards,
Dirk.
1973'L 2-door marino yellow
1974'L 2-door luminous orange
1975'L 2-door senegalrot
1976'L 2-door green cliff (GLI)
1978'LS 2-door (project)
1978'LS Variant (trailer)
1979'GLS 2-door malagarot
1995'GT Variant, dragon-green
2011'Variant TDI blue motion, Mocca-anthracite

D-Marks
Habitue

*
Posts: 751
Pictures: 179
Joined: Wed 2 Apr 2008, 20:16
Location: 38704 Liebenburg
Country:
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
14th of passat32gls »Mon Sep 2009, 22:33

Thank you!

However, I must say that in my opinion contemporary tuning is in no way incompatible with the idea of ​​the inheritance.

Greeting

passat32gls
passat32gls
Look back often

*
Posts: 120
Joined: Mon 14 Sep 2009, 16:14
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
15th by Roman »Tue Sep 2009, 00:05

Since you are right.
But lowering the 32er is not contemporary.
And that's because it never was a lowering of the 32er.

But something is always based on the examiner what can pass for H-plates yet and what is not.

Regards
Novel
'87 Passat GLX automatic SRH, Kalahari Beige Metallic
SRH Passat GT '87 Tornado
Passat SRH LX '80 2 doors, Inarisilber


Novel
Administrator

*
Posts: 4467
Pictures: 42
Joined: Tue 22 Jan 2008, 22:44
Location: 71287 Weissach
Country:
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
15th of passat32gls »Tue Sep 2009, 00:15

Yes, that's true, but if there are springs from the time or shortly after that match, then I see it as a contemporary!
I just simply can not get used to this high position forward, that was in my beetle it up!
Yes, I already know of the H decrease my Beetle, was also changed to the much good stuff is!
passat32gls
Look back often

*
Posts: 120
Joined: Mon 14 Sep 2009, 16:14
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
15th by Roman »Tue Sep 2009, 00:20

Well, yes actually the Beetle he hangs back, the 32er is just different.
There is just an optical illusion because of the rear wheel opening is pulled deeper than the front.
This is easily seen if one is oriented to the side trim. Since the distance between the rear trim and wheel opening is larger than the front.

Regards
Novel
'87 Passat GLX automatic SRH, Kalahari Beige Metallic
SRH Passat GT '87 Tornado
Passat SRH LX '80 2 doors, Inarisilber


Novel
Administrator

*
Posts: 4467
Pictures: 42
Joined: Tue 22 Jan 2008, 22:44
Location: 71287 Weissach
Country:
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
15th of passat32gls »Tue Sep 2009, 00:37

Yes, I know, I read somewhere here already times!
But unfortunately that does not change much on the look!

Well, since I have to go look!
And I also need for the Audi springs other shocks?
I have indeed heard that the so fit?
Because of the H-loss, I am also not really mind! Have there NEN good accountant!
However, the things I would wenns then goes to register via special registration at least, and this is unfortunately the only TUV and I doubt that it works so easy!

Greetings!

passat32gls
passat32gls
Look back often

*
Posts: 120
Joined: Mon 14 Sep 2009, 16:14
Up
Re: Lowering trade 32
15th of OST »Tue Sep 2009, 07:03

passat32gls wrote:
And I also need for the Audi springs other shocks?
I have indeed heard that the so fit?


Because you have to look at what springs you have installed currently. There were two versions of the facelift. If you already have the springs at the bottom of the winding is wound tight, you need to the struts to change anything. Also to recognize the hochgebogenem the edge of the lower cup, with the old version below was just a flat plate.



Greeting
Olaf
Last edited by on Tue 15 OST Sep 2009, 07:59, edited 3 times in total.


OST
Habitue

*
Posts: 2086
Pictures: 109
Joined: Tue 1 Apr 2008, 11:18
Location: 21073 Hamburg
Country:
Up
Next Display posts from previous: Sort by
Reply
16 posts • Page 1 of 2 • 12
Back to Miscellaneous

Go to:
WHO IS ON
Novità! Fai clic sulle parole riportate sopra per modificare e visualizzare le traduzioni alternative. Elimina
Google Traduttore per il Business:Translator ToolkitTraduttore di siti webStrumento a supporto dell'export
Disattiva traduzione istantaneaInformazioni su Google TraduttorePer cellulariPrivacyGuidaInvia commenti


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow thanks for that.


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

Lower with cutting disc, simple...

http://passaratti.fusseltuning.de/damals/09_passattreffen_1992/vw_passat_gli_33_baumeister_02.jpg

Vw Polo springs, or something similar..

http://www.spiesserblech.de/images/...phoca_thumb_l_Passat L 005_Grenvernderung.jpg

Regards


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'm only looking to come down 1.5 to 2" and most people are saying "just cut the springs, and if you don't like it cruise it like that while you save the money for the more difficult modifications."

Makes sense, I mean I already realize that once I cut the springs, chances are, I'd never find another set of springs to go back on that mod, that makes that decision tough for sure. But I do want it lower, I just don't have the time, money nor the skill to do what others have done to get them dropped.

I've had 3 people tell me already that they have cut the springs 2", and then removed a bit off the bump stops and hardly noticed a change in how the car rides and handles so that takes some of the fear out of it. I do know that shortening the strut tube to allow the use of Mk1 Golf (rabbit) struts is something I am most certainly going to do in the future though as sourcing rabbit struts is a lot easier, and if a rabbit or mk2 Golf spring fits on in the process, then bonus as they are a lot easier to get my hands on as well.

In the rear I can simply shorten the existing spring, shorten the bump stop and find a shorter shock that works, and once we get the part number for the shocks down that works, it's easy mode for any future shock replacements.

So there we have it ladies and gentleman, I just simply find the right shorter shock for the back, trim the spring (and honestly do not mind a little rake, I actually like some rake to my cars) and bump stop, and the rear is set. Trim the fronts for now, but in time source the parts to build a front coil over into the existing strut housings and call it a day.

I really appreciate the advice and help with this I have gotten from you guys.

For the record, the paint will be flat green body, following the body line that rides just under the windows and up it will be flat black, on the hood my wife will be painting a LARGE distressed Iron Cross in hammered silver and in the center of it she is painting the Wolfsburg emblem in flat black, each of the from two doors will be sporting medium sized distressed german eagle, and over the rear wheel wells I will have military style distressed numbering. The lower front valence area is getting a treatment of chrome spikes. And I have a set of Exim mesh wheels in 13x6 that will be stripped down, the centers will be painted flat black and the lips will be painted flat green to match the car.

I already have 90% of the materials to do the build, so I will be turning this into a build thread.


----------

